

Y Combinator’s Demo Day Summer 2008 - jaydub
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/14/y-combinators-demo-day-summer-2008/

======
yan
YC should fund a start up that designs logos.

~~~
zandorg
Or just get someone on comp.lang.lisp to design a logo, merely by suggestion,
as I did in 2006 - for Lisp.

~~~
abossy
There's a lisp logo?

------
qhoxie
Best of luck to all the groups presenting their work today.

------
joshwa
Frogmetrics reminds me of the little "evaluate my work" devices at the customs
inspection stations in Chinese airports-- five buttons, each with a smiley (or
frowny) face, with helpful captions like "inspection time too long" and
"extremely satisfied".

~~~
mynameishere
They have those at most grocery stores now. Or, at least the ones I go to.
"Was your cashier friendly today?" "Was your store clean today?"

------
shafqat
Good luck guys - don't forget that its a marathon, not a race!

------
terpua
RE: Job Alchemist - their homepage copy is impressive and persuasive. Thanks
for the template :)

~~~
vnorby
job syndicate is great - but jobalchemist.com could use a bit of SEO :p

~~~
terpua
I meant Job Alchemist's product homepages: startuply.com and jobsyndicate.com
:)

~~~
LukeG
Thanks! Job Alchemist is just a little sparse - for right now we just need a
site that starts to build the parent brand.

------
vaksel
most of those logos look so similar, are they using the same designer?

~~~
danielha
Most logos on the web look similar.

Those are just put next to each other.

------
JimEngland
I am very curious about Snipd, is there more information available? Any chance
for an alpha invite? :)

